# Poor Customer Service from business: Legal consequences of mounting a picket?



## Green (7 Feb 2010)

I received some very poor customer service from a firm I bought something from recently. 

They have been very slow to rectify the complaints to my satisfaction and as a last resort, I intend to picket their premises shortly to see if I can get them to resolve these issues. 

Just wondering if anyone had any views on the legal consequences of this action? 

thanks


----------



## onq (7 Feb 2010)

*Re: Legal consequences of picketing a business*

If you have a claim that you later process through legal channels any picketing of the premises may be held against you in Court - I'm not saying it will, I'm saying it may. 

Taking a private grievance public like that and damaging the companies reputation may have a "value" placed on in in Court that exceeds your own claim.

Add to that the fact that your action may impinge on jobs in the company and all this may backfire badly. 

ONQ.


----------



## donee (7 Feb 2010)

i was passing a dublin maternity hosp i wont name about 2 weeks ago and there were 3 ladies picketing a business premises i think they were a cleaning co that according to 'their' placcards said that the other co. owed them money for work done. i dont know if it worked but it did look impressive. OTOH going the court route,solictors and all that, unless its a lot of money is a waste of time. you may as well walk up to the first sol you see and give them your moneyfor all the good it'll do. at least if you picket outside you might get the satisfaction of seeing them squirm


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2010)

YOBR said:


> They have been very slow to rectify the complaints to my satisfaction and as a last resort, I intend to picket their premises shortly to see if I can get them to resolve these issues.


  Are you sure your grievence justifies this?


----------



## jhegarty (8 Feb 2010)

Are you sure you are 100% in right with your conflict with the company. If not then don't even think about this.


----------



## ney001 (8 Feb 2010)

YOBR said:


> They have been very slow to rectify the complaints to my satisfaction and as a



Have they agreed that your complaints are justified? - your idea of satisfaction and theirs might be entirely different - the customer is not always right.  If your complaints are legitimate and justified can you not go to the Consumer association etc first? or the head office etc (Depends on the business I know)


----------



## Padraigb (8 Feb 2010)

A picket as part of an employer-employee dispute has some legal protection; there isn't a similar protection for picketing in a supplier-customer dispute. So you would need to be sure that you were unquestionably in the right or the supplier might have basis for legal action against you. And if you are unquestionably in the right, it would probably make more sense to use the options available to you in the legal system.


----------

